# O.K. 'Fess Up - Who Won This One?



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone here get this one - or sell it? Went too high for my affordables budget, but interesting just the same :yes:

Evilbay 250617112262 - Mach? or Hawk? Desmond? :to_become_senile:


----------



## Smart Stig (Mar 27, 2010)

Not me - I got outbid in the dying seconds...

Didn't have any clue about the value, just liked the look of it so thought of a reasonable number and pressed the button - and was immediately outbid with a few seconds to spare.

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not me :no: I`ve already got one although I admit I was tempted but I`ve other models not in my collection to look out for :wink2:

Edit > bugger!! I`ve just remembered I was going to bid on a 1950s Services travel alarm which finished at 13:55 today :taz:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not me Mel...already got one.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought it looked a little plain but then I saw the word "electric" - whole new ball game 

Wasn't me who won it though...


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Anyone here get this one - or sell it? Went too high for my affordables budget, but interesting just the same :yes:
> 
> Evilbay 250617112262 - Mach? or Hawk? Desmond? :to_become_senile:


Wasn't me either Mel. h34r:

Seems like they don't come up for sale often. :dontgetit:

:beer:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I had that in my box just to see what it would make,not a bad price seeing as the Cal 25 movement in it are not very well made I and paul had lots of problems with the simular Cal 26 movements made by Ruhla.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

For some reason that did not even come up on my saved searches :disgust: so thanks for pointing it out. I know Services did electric watches too. From the Foreign marking I assume it is German?

Cheers,

BB


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So maybe it wasn't someone from here - no doubt though, Paul will let us see the piccies when it ends up with him for a clean up and holiday on the Sunny South Coast!

(Well who else would you send it to for fettling but our world famous expert :yes: )

No sarcasm Paul, just :notworthy:


----------

